# Deadly snake bites man's penis



## Blacky (Mar 3, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-03-2010
*Source:* Cairns Post

A ROADSIDE toilet stop ended in pain, embarrassment and almost death for a tourist when a highly venomous snake bit the end of his penis.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## ShadowDragon (Mar 3, 2010)

Well THERE'S a headline to grab the attention :shock:


----------



## D3pro (Mar 3, 2010)

....?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 3, 2010)

Far out, it made him vomit and gave him abdominal pain without envenomating him! These snakes are getting more and more clever!


----------



## D3pro (Mar 3, 2010)

hey look a mouse!


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember this story, it was pretty funny. 

I guess the guy got off lucky.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 3, 2010)

prob just a trouser snake trying to get home.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds more like snake fright than actual snakebite


----------



## snakelvr (Mar 3, 2010)

Another great reason to cross your legs & hold.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Mar 3, 2010)

Evidently his mate called the paramedics who told him that either he'd have to suck the poison out or he'd die. When his mate hung up the phone the man asked what the paramedics had said and his mate said "They said you're going to die mate."

An oldie by a a goody.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 3, 2010)

it probably was a gecko lol


----------



## otomix (Mar 4, 2010)

hehe if a brown bit the end of my old fella, venom or not i would be hit with nausea aswell!!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2010)

otomix said:


> hehe if a brown bit the end of my old fella, venom or not i would be hit with nausea aswell!!!!


Yeah i dont blame him


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 4, 2010)

There are so many things I could say right now... but I won't...


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 4, 2010)

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 4, 2010)

snake v's snake


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 4, 2010)

BrownHash said:


> I remember this story, it was pretty funny.
> 
> I guess *the guy got off* lucky.



Doubt it would have got me off. :lol:


----------



## mark83 (Mar 4, 2010)

not cool


----------



## Khagan (Mar 4, 2010)

Mistaken identity of a pinky lmao.


----------

